# Long Shot...Puppy For Christmas....Massachusetts area



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Have you contacted the Yankee Golden Retriever club? That might get the ball rolling, even if your Christmas present doesn't arrive until Spring. 
Yankee Golden Retriever Club

Hopefully someone can reply with more specific help.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm always a debby downer, but the comment about your dog's uncertainty around other dogs made me raise an eyebrow. My dog is the same way - VERY timid around dogs, and will growl if they distress her too much. I know I could probably never bring a puppy in the house because she would be way too unhappy. Is there a chance your dog might not be the right fit for a puppy? Or is he okay around puppies?

Btw, the growling isn't necessarily aggression. It's mostly just doggie language for "Hey, back off, I'm uncomfortable." MUCH better than a snap! And I'm sorry about the loss of your older golden this year.


----------



## brenrn (Nov 22, 2011)

kdmarsh said:


> I'm always a debby downer, but the comment about your dog's uncertainty around other dogs made me raise an eyebrow. My dog is the same way - VERY timid around dogs, and will growl if they distress her too much. I know I could probably never bring a puppy in the house because she would be way too unhappy. Is there a chance your dog might not be the right fit for a puppy? Or is he okay around puppies?
> 
> Btw, the growling isn't necessarily aggression. It's mostly just doggie language for "Hey, back off, I'm uncomfortable." MUCH better than a snap! And I'm sorry about the loss of your older golden this year.



No, he's fine with puppies. I'm actually not sure how much of it is really aggressive type behavior. He is a VERY vocal dog...sounds like he's growling when he's happy and greets us "growling" with his face all scrunched up and that big teeth bearing golden smile LOL. So, I think he sounds a heck of a lot meaner than he is when he is intimidated or unsure. I think it bothers me more than anything because people are a little taken back sometimes. It's just the initial meeting where he growls...once that's done he's fine and will go off playing with the other dog. So I don't have any worries about bringing another dog into the household.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

brenrn said:


> No, he's fine with puppies. I'm actually not sure how much of it is really aggressive type behavior. He is a VERY vocal dog...sounds like he's growling when he's happy and greets us "growling" with his face all scrunched up and that big teeth bearing golden smile LOL. So, I think he sounds a heck of a lot meaner than he is when he is intimidated or unsure. I think it bothers me more than anything because people are a little taken back sometimes. It's just the initial meeting where he growls...once that's done he's fine and will go off playing with the other dog. So I don't have any worries about bringing another dog into the household.



Oh then he's fine! I read more into your comment than I should have.  Good luck finding a pupper!


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Christmas pups are generally not a good idea.... I realize that this is not an impulsive xmas thing but can you extend your search and give your daughter the bowl and leash and then open doors to after christmas pups... the excitement will still be there.... the breeders will be more open to giving you a pup because most reputable breeders want to meet hte whole family and things are calmed down a bit after christmas. I am planning a litter for next year but might end up not breeding simply because judging my girls timing, I don't want christmas puppies.... and I would never give a pup to someone with a relatively young child without meeting that child as well as the rest of the family .... 

A backyard breeder will give christmas pups to whomever wants one... a reputable breeder will be much more cautious and that is the kind of breeder you want 

s


----------



## brenrn (Nov 22, 2011)

I can definitely see the benefits of waiting but we would really like to do this for her for Christmas if we can. If not, then we will wait. Like I said this isn't our first rodeo  I just always believe that if things are meant to be they will be. If everything falls into place and we can find a reputable breeder that has pups available for Christmas it would be perfect. I can't stress enough this isn't impulsive...if it were I would have called every backyard breeder within 50 miles to see who had puppies LOL  Instead I came here in the hopes that someone might know of a reputable breeder that would have a Christmas pup available. So if anyone does have any info that would help us in our search I would really really appreciate it!
Thanks!


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

Twin Beau-D will likely have puppies in early Spring - it's worth a call. We were initially looking for a Spring puppy from them after Reuben died, but another purchaser backed out of a male pick (in September) from a mid-October litter. Nancy called us and we decided to take him. The anticipation was a good part of the fun - waiting for the puppies to be born on October 15 (to see if there was a puppy for us), waiting until they were 5 weeks old to see the litter, and finally picking him up on December 5. We've totally fallen in love with Wakefield, and am looking forward to celebrating his "gotcha" day in a couple of weeks.


----------



## brenrn (Nov 22, 2011)

I've already called Twin Beau D and they will have puppies ready to go in Feb which is what we may do if we can't come up with one for Christmas  I think I'm going to give them a call back and leave my number with them in case any of the buyers of the Christmas pups back out. Thanks!


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

brenrn said:


> I can definitely see the benefits of waiting but we would really like to do this for her for Christmas if we can. If not, then we will wait. Like I said this isn't our first rodeo  I just always believe that if things are meant to be they will be. If everything falls into place and we can find a reputable breeder that has pups available for Christmas it would be perfect. I can't stress enough this isn't impulsive...if it were I would have called every backyard breeder within 50 miles to see who had puppies LOL  Instead I came here in the hopes that someone might know of a reputable breeder that would have a Christmas pup available. So if anyone does have any info that would help us in our search I would really really appreciate it!
> Thanks!



I UNDERSTAND about the impulsive.. I KNOW IT ISN"T impulsive BUT 
most reputable breeders will not sell a puppy to someone without meeting the ENTIRE family and that includes the kid.... if this is supposed to be some big surprise then they obviously can't meet the kid without giving away the surprise.... that has nothing to do with impulsive i get that... it has to do with a responsible breeder being able to properly screen a family which they can't do if they don't meet the entire family.... you clearly don't want just any puppy from an irresponsible breeder and thus you have an innate problem.... a responsible breeder is going to want to screen the entire family and many of US avoid having christmas litters at all costs. Even those who do will often hold pups for an extra week so the pups don't go home at christmas time.... there is to much going on.... to many distractions... to much traveling from place to place for the holidays... 

I personally don't ever sell puppies as surprises and would never sell a puppy without meeting the entire family including the kids... 

S


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I wish "Santa" good luck in making your daughter's Christmas dreams come true. Any pup who choose your family will be a happy puppy. Here's hoping you have a Merry Golden Christmas. :smooch:



brenrn said:


> I've already called Twin Beau D and they will have puppies ready to go in Feb which is what we may do if we can't come up with one for Christmas  I think I'm going to give them a call back and leave my number with them in case any of the buyers of the Christmas pups back out. Thanks!


----------



## Bella's Mama (Jun 12, 2011)

With all due respect Shalva, the OP just wants to surprise her daughter. I think it was clear from your first post how you felt. 

OP, good luck finding a puppy whenever that may be.


----------



## brenrn (Nov 22, 2011)

Bella's Mama said:


> With all due respect Shalva, the OP just wants to surprise her daughter. I think it was clear from your first post how you felt.
> 
> OP, good luck finding a puppy whenever that may be.


THANK YOU! I respect Shalva's decision to have such hefty requirements for her puppies. I do think it's a little unreasonable to require parents to bring their children in for "approval" but that's just me. As i think it's pretty easy to get a sense for someone and their family upon meeting them. To say you'd never sell a puppy as a surprise is again a little unreasonable as all circumstances are individual. I can completely see if someone wanted to surprise another adult or spouse. Surprising a child (especially one that already has a golden and lost one recently) alltogether different. But again I digress and am getting away from my OP....which was to possibly find a reputable breeder that did in fact have Christmas pups not a question as to whether or not I should buy one at Christmas time. If I can handle a newborn and a 12 week old puppy as was the case when we brought our beloved Peyton home 9 1/2 years ago....I can certainly get through Christmas with a new pup .


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

brenrn said:


> THANK YOU! I respect Shalva's decision to have such hefty requirements for her puppies. I do think it's a little unreasonable to require parents to bring their children in for "approval" but that's just me. As i think it's pretty easy to get a sense for someone and their family upon meeting them. To say you'd never sell a puppy as a surprise is again a little unreasonable as all circumstances are individual. I can completely see if someone wanted to surprise another adult or spouse. Surprising a child (especially one that already has a golden and lost one recently) alltogether different. But again I digress and am getting away from my OP....which was to possibly find a reputable breeder that did in fact have Christmas pups not a question as to whether or not I should buy one at Christmas time. If I can handle a newborn and a 12 week old puppy as was the case when we brought our beloved Peyton home 9 1/2 years ago....I can certainly get through Christmas with a new pup .


 
Sorry I can't help you with a recommendation for a breeder with puppies but being a human mom first, I completely understand about your daughter.

Just a suggestion if you are unable to find her a puppy before Christmas and as a bit of an explanation..... Reputable breeders will hold off on breeding girls or will keep puppies an extra week or so, so that puppies aren't going home Christmas Eve, etc. This has nothing to do with the family not being capable or a good family. There are just lots of distractions right at Christmas and people often travel to relatives or have company and are away for extended periods of the day and then add in the extension cords, ornaments, wrapping paper, tinsel....I think you get the idea. No breeder wants one of their puppy families to be spending Christmas Eve or any other evening in the ER with their puppy because it ate something. Puppies are fast and accidents do happen so that is just our way of trying to avoid them. 

I often tell people to get a gift card to PetmSmart, Petco and put that under the tree for your daughter. You can also make her a card, certificate or something along those lines that says she is getting a puppy at such and such time. Attach it to a little golden figurine, stuffed animal or calendar. If the puppies are already born by Christmas, you may be able to get a photo of the litter from the breeder and put that in the card, as well. Then take her shopping and let her pick out a new bowl, leash, collar, some toys, etc for the new puppy with her gift certificate. It makes the kids feel so much more involved with the whole process.

And yes, I have gotten a couple little certificates from children over the years that said......This certificate entitles the bearer to one golden retriever puppy.  These were families who had goldens previously and the family wanted the dog as well, it was just a surprise to the child that the puppy was coming. We have also had engagement rings attached to puppy collars, as well. 

Best of luck!!


Jennifer


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

When we picked up Brady at Nancy's house (Twin-Beau-D), she and her husband introduced me and my kids to the other dogs, and they carefully observed my kids. Her husband made sure my kids knew how to handle the puppy, and gave them instructions on what to do and what not to do.

At one point, I had said something, that she at first misunderstood, she thought I had said we never had raised a puppy before ( even though I had given her and talked with her about my history with my other dogs ). She then told me that she would not allow a puppy to go home with a family that is inexperienced. 

I hope you are as happy with your puppy as we are with Brady!


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

most responsible breeders insist on meeting the kids... for an assortment of reasons... I have watched parents who I thought were ok be totally unable to control their children... I watched the kids chase my seizure active dog... I watched the parent ask the child nicely to stop banging the bird cage and the child turned and looked at the parent and banged the cage again.... 

Children can hurt a young puppy even unintentionally and alot is learned from watching the interactions between parent and child both positively and negatively.... 

I agree with HV there are an assortment of other ways to surprise the kid without putting a living creature under a tree....


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

It's actually not that unreasonable or rare that breeders expect to see the entire family before agreeing to sell a puppy. Flora's breeder required a family meeting before he agreed to sell me Flora, and this was 3 weeks before Flora could even go home! He told me that he has actually denied some families a puppy because the parents clearly did not know how to control their children, and he felt uncomfortable selling them a puppy.

I know this is not the case with you, but I just wanted to point out that many breeders do this sort of thing and it's not unreasonable. Good luck, I hope you and your daughter get the wonderful puppy you deserve.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Well, it sounds like you know what you are doing, i think your daughter will love getting a pup.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Did you get my PM ???


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

goldensrbest said:


> Well, it sounds like you know what you are doing


I am just curious how you know this based on what was said in this thread.... because honestly I just don't see that there is enough information here to make any such statement.... so I am curious... how do you know this?


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Good luck in your search for a puppy!! I'm sure Cooper will love having a new buddy, and your daughter will enjoy a new puppy too! 

If you're unable to find one for Christmas, I like the idea of the gift card and then taking your daughter shopping for "new puppy" stuff. 

Or, you could get a puppy collar and put a bow on it.  

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## brenrn (Nov 22, 2011)

Claire's Friend said:


> Did you get my PM ???


I did! Thank you!


----------



## brenrn (Nov 22, 2011)

Shalva said:


> I am just curious how you know this based on what was said in this thread.... because honestly I just don't see that there is enough information here to make any such statement.... so I am curious... how do you know this?


Geesh, what is it with you? Why the need for a post like this? I'm here looking for referrals...if you have nothing to add in that respect why keep chiming in? I don't get it. Just move onto another thread already. 

We are a family that happens to love goldens and has had them all our lives...were raised with them and now are raising our own children with them. We have a wonderful home and treat our dogs like part of our family. Train them to be polite, wonderful members of society. We endured the heartbreaking loss of our 9 year old to osteosarcoma earlier this year. We made the agonizing decision to amputate his right front leg at the shoulder. I nursed him through his amputation surgery, gave him his pain meds, helped him up in the early days when he was unable, slept on the floor with him before he was able to get up on the couch. Helped him to learn to walk and then run on 3 legs. When he ultimately lost his battle with cancer we made the decision to end his life before he was severely compromised....one of the worst days of my life to date. we then then dealt with the grief our 2 year old golden went through following the loss of his best buddy. We have 3 respectful, well behaved children that wouldn't DREAM of doing ANY of the things in your aforementioned post about children. Okay, guess that about sums it up. Anything else you would like to know about us so we get your ok as responsible pet owners?


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I just find it interesting the assumptions made... You come to a forum looking for a christmas puppy fine... whatever... something that most people frown upon for an assortment of reasons... you think for some reason that meeting everyone in the family is unreasonable on the part of the breeder so you want a good breeder but you don't want to deal with the things that good breeders do .... ok whatever.... you may be a great dog owner... who knows... did you love your last dog... I don't doubt that you did .... 

the point of my continuous posts is because you are not the only one reading this thread there are a million other people who are reading it wondering why christmas puppies are not a good idea and why it is not unreasonable for a breeder to want to meet everyone in the family... this is not a little private island... 

I also see these comments made all the time about folks that come here... about gee you must know what you're doing... or gee you would make a great home and your puppy will be very happy... those two comments made in this very thread... yet honestly ... you go ahead and read the thread yourself... there is nothing here to indicate that... nobody here knows that... nobody knows you, what you know or don't know... how happy your puppy will be or not... shoot your other dog could have lived for 9.5 years tied outside (I am guessing he didn't but how the heck do we know that?). I just find that interesting... 

so there ya have it
I do hope your puppy is very happy...all puppies deserve to be happy... I do hope that you can at least understand and acknowledge the concerns and the reasons that breeders want to meet the entire family... and any breeder worth their salt is going to have concerns about a pup going home at christmas and not meeting the whole family... and that it is not unusual at all for breeders to want to do that...have a litter yourself.... raise the babies and then send them off to families .... and see how the tune changes...


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Good luck in your search for your puppy. I hope upon meeting you and your family, you and the breeder feel comfortable with each other. I know that the vast majority of Christmas pets are not a good idea (I once got a baby hedgehog from a student - no lie), I do think there is nearly always an exception to the rule. A cute Golden stuffed animal with all the "goodies" could work well too. 

We did surprise my kids with our Sophie puppy (the video at school that afternoon is priceless), and her breeder (and Sawyer's) is as good as they get. He has since met my children several times.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Shalva, I think you are being harsh. So you think just because it's Christmas that they might be lying about the care they gave their dogs. I thought, having lost a beloved Golden to cancer after trying everything possible to save him, would give you a good idea of their care of their Goldens.

I think they deserve to have every referral possible. After all, they NOT looking at puppy mills or byb. Let the individual breeders decide their own criteria. It's not up to you to discourage them from trying to fulfill their daughter's Christmas wish.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

Penny's Mom said:


> Shalva, I think you are being harsh. So you think just because it's Christmas that they might be lying about the care they gave their dogs. I thought, having lost a beloved Golden to cancer after trying everything possible to save him, would give you a good idea of their care of their Goldens.
> 
> I think they deserve to have every referral possible. After all, they NOT looking at puppy mills or byb. Let the individual breeders decide their own criteria. It's not up to you to discourage them from trying to fulfill their daughter's Christmas wish.


!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brenrn (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks again everyone for the input. It is all very much appreciated. 

Shalva, while I appreciate your need to inform the masses that it's generally not a good idea to get a new puppy at Christmas. I find your approach, well, rather rude. Maybe you should start your own thread to share your wealth of knowledge on the subject. I really do not have a problem with a breeder meeting my family. Both of our previous breeders did and I am sure the ones we are considering now will as well. I just took exception to the elitist, "know it all" manner in which you responded. I actually thought "I wouldn't buy a dog from this person if you paid me". Yes, I'm sure you're an expert breeder with umpteen years of experience and glowing recommendations but why be so rude and condescending??? Really, the age old saying....you catch more flies with honey...it really is true. I have absolutely no interest in listening to anything you have to say because of your approach.

In any case I'm all done with the banter. I've gotten some really great referrals and can't wait to see if they pan out. HUGE thanks again to everyone to responded and pm'd. We cannot wait to add a new fluffy bundle to our household...whether it be right at Christmas or after


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow, everyone wants responsible breeders to do all the right clearances, breed healthy puppies, and place them carefully and thoughtfully, but when one of them voices their opinion on puppies as gifts, with legitimate concerns, people jump all over them.

Shalva has good reason to handle her breeding and placement the way she does, nothing she said was unreasonable or out of line. 

OP, I hope you find a good, reputable breeder and get to bring home a precious puppy, I also hope you are as conscientious an owner as it appears you may be in this thread.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

brenrn, I hope when you get your puppy you come back with pictures. We love the puppies!


----------



## brenrn (Nov 22, 2011)

mylissyk said:


> Wow, everyone wants responsible breeders to do all the right clearances, breed healthy puppies, and place them carefully and thoughtfully, but when one of them voices their opinion on puppies as gifts, with legitimate concerns, people jump all over them.
> 
> Shalva has good reason to handle her breeding and placement the way she does, nothing she said was unreasonable or out of line.
> 
> OP, I hope you find a good, reputable breeder and get to bring home a precious puppy, I also hope you are as conscientious an owner as it appears you may be in this thread.


I have no problem with her voicing her opinion. It was the way in which it was done. There were a few people that voiced concerns without any backlash from anyone. Like I said...more flies with honey 

I really don't think it's unreasonable for a parent to want to surprise a child(ren) with a new puppy provided that said parent is knowledgeable and not just jumping into the purchase on a whim. I was clear to state in my very first post that this was not a whim nor was it our first golden. I absolutely know that no good breeder is going to send a puppy home at Christmas time with just anyone sight unseen. However, I'm quite certain that there are many reputable breeders out there that are also reasonable and upon talking to us and meeting us would feel quite comfortable sending a pup home with us (even without meeting the kids). Given the fact that I've talked to a few today that have no problem with the surprise aspect of it, I have no doubt we can obtain a great puppy from a highly reputable breeder and still surprise our daughter (and her brothers). Whether or not that will happen at Christmas seems to have nothing to do with the holiday(based on my conversations with breeders today)... but more to do with the fact that we waited just a tad too long to make the decision (being the conscientious owners that we are it wasn't a decision we took lightly) and most of the Christmas pups are already spoken for. If we have to wait we certainly will and it won't be the end of the world...it would just have been ultra sweet to surprise her for Christmas.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Shalva was not being rude--just matter of fact. She is relaying the what and why of the situation quite clearly. Frankly I would expect that you will be met with a very similar response when you contact reputable breeders in your area. I also breed and will not place a pup without having met the family--especially the children. In fact I won't even put someone on my wait list until that meeting has occured. And I will not have Christmas litters either for the very reasons she and the other breeders have stated. 

You can surprise your daughter with the NEWS that there will be a new puppy, and then let her participate in the process of finding the right litter for your family--and that is not based on home-date, but on whether there are healthy, wellbred parents, with good temperaments and full clearances.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I have a couple questions... What about when buyers need a puppy shipped? Do you meet the family then? I understand the want to meet all the individuals, breeders (good ones) are careful, but if you have a puppy shipped to you, there is no advanced meeting. When we picked up Quinn it was our first meeting with the breeder, yes we had spoken on the phone several times but no meeting. 

Also I have had SEVERAL Christmas puppies, Maxine, Teddi and Quinn are all Christmas pups. I have time off at Christmas it is the optimal time for me to acclimate a pup before I head back to work. 

My suggestion, keep looking you want litters that were on the ground late Oct. I bet you can find a breeder who will work with you. A reputable one too. I do understand what everyone here is saying and the most optimal is meeting all but sometimes it just does not happen. 

Oh and when I picked up Gabby, Jeannie never met or talked to Art. She did me but not him. She thinks Gabby has the best home.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

I hope you are successful in finding that Christmas puppy, but honestly, I think you are a little late to the game. A lot of times, puppies are spoken for before their feet even hit the ground. It is going to be a difficult search, even with recommendations from here and coming puppy referral pages from local clubs. But, there is a tremendous upside to not getting the Christmas puppy. The opportunity to make your daughter part of the process. Ask her what she is looking for in a puppy, what makes her a good puppy sister, take her to visit different breeders, ask her what she thinks of the breeder dogs she met, etc. We started our search for Tucker after Christmas, and our boys were 8 and 11 at the time. They went to all the breeders with us, and we talked about their dogs, what breeders gave them a good feeling, what we liked and did not like. It was really a wonderful process, filled with its ups and downs, but also filled with many fond memories...


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Maxs Mom said:


> I have a couple questions... What about when buyers need a puppy shipped? Do you meet the family then? I understand the want to meet all the individuals, breeders (good ones) are careful, but if you have a puppy shipped to you, there is no advanced meeting. When we picked up Quinn it was our first meeting with the breeder, yes we had spoken on the phone several times but no meeting.
> 
> Also I have had SEVERAL Christmas puppies, Maxine, Teddi and Quinn are all Christmas pups. I have time off at Christmas it is the optimal time for me to acclimate a pup before I head back to work.
> 
> ...


Couple things about this.... first I never ship puppies... if someone wants a pup they either have to fly out and pick up puppy (so I get to meet them) and pup goes under the seat ... or drive out and pick up puppy (so I get to meet them)... I only give puppies to people who are far that I know personally... I flew a puppy out to Montana to a friend of mine so he went under the seat with me... or my own breeder was not having a litter and sent two of her families that have had dogs from her previously to me because I was having a litter... they drove out to my place in NH from MN .... 

Second about hte christmas puppy thing... you are not trying to surprise your child (and clearly there are other kids here that were not really mentioned but there are brothers) you also have titled your dogs so clearly have a track record as a skilled trainer and experienced... I personally would feel more comfortable with a situation like yours than I would someone who wants to surprise a kid with a puppy under the tree.... I got a christmas puppy once.... (we don't really celebrate the holidays here so that was a non issue... and like you I am off work from christmas through the end of january so its a good time for us to get a pup) it worked out fine.... 

each situation is individual but honestly it is a non issue for me because if I can at all avoid it I will never have a christmas litter....


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I was hesitant to say anything here, but honestly...I had to question why anyone would want to bring a puppy home during the holidays. 

If this has something to do with a promise the parents made to the child that Santa would bring a puppy home for Christmas.... don't do that. Get _real_ toys for the kiddo to put under the tree. Unless you are introvert hermits, you are going to have a lot of coming and going and household work during Christmas and New Years and it's going to be a pain if you have to be running to let the pup outside for potty every half hour. And what if the puppy gets sick? 

And with overexcited kids, that's added stress for the dog. Meaning doubling the likelihood of that puppy getting sick. 

Puppies aren't just living breathing stuffed animals. They are a lot of work, stress, noise... and poop. Forget what your children want. Do you honestly want to spend your family time chasing around after a puppy and either running said puppy outside every few minutes or cleaning up messes or keeping puppy from eating tinsel off the tree or chewing on wires or eating handouts from christmas dinner... !

Definitely pick your breeder now and get on a waiting list. 

About four years ago we lost one of our old dogs. We had the option to bring home an adult (2 year old collie) immediately, but knowing exactly how unfair our holiday schedule would be for the dog we opted to wait an extra month. And I also used that extra month to hunt for a golden breeder with a litter. 

That winter - nobody had post-holiday mid-winter blues, because every month from December through March we had something to look forward to. First the collie came home and was wonderful. And then my winter puppy came home and brought spring. 

Through that time we had visitations with both the collie and the golden pups. And this is something you can enjoy with your daughter.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

The OP hasn't been back since last night. I really hope yet another person hasn't been scared away. 

To the OP, I hope you stay and post some pictures of Cooper and your Bridge baby.


----------



## mayapaya (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Brenrm, and I wish you luck in finding a new pup, whatever the timing may be. I hope when you do, you will come back with pictures and tell us how you are doing! There are alot of wonderful folks out here who have a wealth of experience and truly love their goldens--perhaps why many are so passionate in their opinions! My personal two cents is there is no perfect time of year to get a puppy--it all depends on your personal situation at any given time--so whether you want to surprise your daughter with a puppy on Christmas, her birthday, Arbor Day, or any other "holiday", you will know when it is the right time!


----------



## brenrn (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh for goodness sakes this is getting ridiculous! Have any of the naysayers stopped to think that not everyone's Christmas is hectic and filled with parties and traveling??? Our Christmas is a quiet one...we don't travel and just relax and enjoy each other. The care involved with the puppy is an absolute NON ISSUE for us! The tree is easily secured in a gated room and I'm well aware that a puppy is a living breathing object this being our 3rd one! I can't stress enough that the work a puppy brings is NO BIG DEAL to me....I actually LOVE it! Even the middle of the night, cold potty runs!!!Christmas would be a wonderful time for US to acquire a new puppy...is it for everyone? Maybe not.


----------



## brenrn (Nov 22, 2011)

Mssjnnfer said:


> The OP hasn't been back since last night. I really hope yet another person hasn't been scared away.
> 
> To the OP, I hope you stay and post some pictures of Cooper and your Bridge baby.


I'm not easily scared but am amazed at the need for the "broken record" postings. I will certainly post pics and possibly some amazing video of Peyton post amputation if I can figure out how to upload it. My computer is having issues with the internet so I'm posting from my phone!


----------



## mayapaya (Sep 28, 2011)

Our Christmases sound alot like yours, Brenrn--and we adopted a rescued Golden on the 18th of December many years ago. Again, I wish you luck!!! Puppies are truly a joy!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

brenrn said:


> Oh for goodness sakes this is getting ridiculous! Have any of the naysayers stopped to think that not everyone's Christmas is hectic and filled with parties and traveling??? Our Christmas is a quiet one...we don't travel and just relax and enjoy each other. The care involved with the puppy is an absolute NON ISSUE for us! The tree is easily secured in a gated room and I'm well aware that a puppy is a living breathing object this being our 3rd one! I can't stress enough that the work a puppy brings is NO BIG DEAL to me....I actually LOVE it! Even the middle of the night, cold potty runs!!!Christmas would be a wonderful time for US to acquire a new puppy...is it for everyone? Maybe not.


I'm sorry if you took offense.... 

My comment was more along the lines of explaining why I agreed with people about not rushing into buying a puppy just so you have a puppy in your house for Christmas.

I did not analyze your comments any further than noticing you want a puppy (NOW) in time for Christmas, because you apparently want to make the pup a Christmas present for your child. 

And when people make comments like that... alarms go off in my brain.

Because even though we have quiet family Christmases here (no traveling), it still is pretty busy and there is a _lot_ of work for the grownups. Lots of baking, cooking, cleaning... :wave:

The other thing is that when people start getting into puppy mode, they tend to idealize it all, especially if they've had adults for the last few years. The fluff lasts a couple weeks, and then it's like... Gremlins.  And the next thing you know, you will be stressing out because the pup is chewing on your daughter and her clothes. 

It's all part of having a golden puppy - and I love it all too. But as I said, I think it's healthy to keep you head on and take your good old time. There is no need to get hyperdefensive if you actually read the warnings that people are offering here. Maybe you aren't irresponsible, but there are a lot of daffydoo adults out there who need to be reminded that it's not all cuddles and photo-op moments with golden puppies.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I hope you find your Christmas puppy. You seem very dedicated. I will never buy a Christmas puppy, not because of the whole holiday aspect of it but because I refuse to spend another winter potty training a puppy! lol I was SO happy when Enzo learned to go to the door to go potty!


----------



## goldprof (Oct 12, 2011)

Good luck with your puppy search. It's true that you may not be able to find a puppy to take home in December--most pups on the ground with reputable breeders are probably spoken for, unless someone backs out at the last minute. 

However, I'm sure there are breeders in MA and surrounds with litters due right around now or in early Dec/Jan, with puppies ready to go home anywhere from Jan.-March, so I doubt you will have to wait long. Two to three months will pass by in a blur!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> Two to three months will pass by in a blur!


They go by VERY quickly if there is a puppy coming.


----------



## jagmanbrg (Jan 4, 2011)

You sound like a responsible parent so by all means good luck in your search.

I just wanna second the idea if you have to wait till after Christmas to put something doggie related under the tree and after Christmas to take her to Petsmart or something to get some goodies...


----------



## brenrn (Nov 22, 2011)

Not sure if this will work or not but here's a link to a short video I have of our beloved Peyton just about 5 or 6 weeks post amputation. Without the shaved fur I think it might be hard to tell who's who LOL


----------



## brenrn (Nov 22, 2011)

Here are some pics of our loves  First two are Cooper...depressed by all the snow up here last winter and then blueberry picking with the kids. Second two are Peyton...one with his buddy Coop and the second taken about 8 weeks after his surgery.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The video is beautiful to watch. They have such resilience and joy for life. These are beautiful memories and I am very glad you have them to cherish.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Lovely pictures.... very sweet. Especially the two sleepyheads on the steps. 

*I still stand by what I said about rushing into bringing home a puppy next month. Give yourself time to do a little extra searching and find a puppy that is ideal for your home.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

nothing better than an old white golden face....


----------



## brenrn (Nov 22, 2011)

mylissyk said:


> The video is beautiful to watch. They have such resilience and joy for life. These are beautiful memories and I am very glad you have them to cherish.


I'm so glad I took the time to document the journey through the surgery. The pics and videos were hard to watch for a while. I watch them now and can't help but smile


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

goldprof said:


> Good luck with your puppy search. It's true that you may not be able to find a puppy to take home in December--most pups on the ground with reputable breeders are probably spoken for, unless someone backs out at the last minute.



My first litter was "scheduled to go home the day after Christmas. All the pups were spoken for before Thanksgiving. Two weeks before Christmas I had trouble getting in touch with one of the families. Finally a week later they call to inform we they bought a dog from a local pet store and hoped I understood. She even called me during the holidays because they were having trouble with the pup. I very diplomatically told her she should probably call the pup's breeder as they would have better insight into the pup. :doh:
Sorry I got off track. The purpose was to show that you never know. So the next day my neighbor from across the street approaches me and asks if by chance were any of the pup's available. Turned out to be the BEST of all the homes this litter went to. So do NOT give up hope, dreams do come true sometimes.


----------



## mayapaya (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful pictures and video--thanks for sharing!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow, now that really takes some nerve! Love your answer. 



AmbikaGR said:


> My first litter was "scheduled to go home the day after Christmas. All the pups were spoken for before Thanksgiving. Two weeks before Christmas I had trouble getting in touch with one of the families. Finally a week later they call to inform we they bought a dog from a local pet store and hoped I understood. *She even called me during the holidays because they were having trouble with the pup.* I very diplomatically told her she should probably call the pup's breeder as they would have better insight into the pup. :doh:
> Sorry I got off track. The purpose was to show that you never know. So the next day my neighbor from across the street approaches me and asks if by chance were any of the pup's available. Turned out to be the BEST of all the homes this litter went to. So do NOT give up hope, dreams do come true sometimes.


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Mssjnnfer said:


> The OP hasn't been back since last night. I really hope yet another person hasn't been scared away.
> 
> To the OP, I hope you stay and post some pictures of Cooper and your Bridge baby.


+1
This thread got derailed pretty quickly.

Good luck in your search OP, sounds like you are wanting another puppy for the right reasons and not just a "surprise" shoot from the hip idea.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

kdmarsh said:


> I'm always a debby downer, but the comment about your dog's uncertainty around other dogs made me raise an eyebrow. My dog is the same way - VERY timid around dogs, and will growl if they distress her too much. I know I could probably never bring a puppy in the house because she would be way too unhappy. Is there a chance your dog might not be the right fit for a puppy? Or is he okay around puppies?
> 
> Btw, the growling isn't necessarily aggression. It's mostly just doggie language for "Hey, back off, I'm uncomfortable." MUCH better than a snap! And I'm sorry about the loss of your older golden this year.


My Thai, who is 13 months old, growls as his way of talking. I've had friends say that Thai is growling at them but when I look further, his tail is going full force, his body is a wigglin', and he's "talking" (but it sounds like a growl). Not much I can do about this other than explain that Thai just talks in a different language.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I LOVE the video of Peyton! So full of life! I lost my wonderful Beau to osteo this year and cherish each moment that we shared together. The memories are so bittersweet.
I wish you luck in your quest and hope that you have a precious holiday regardless of whether you are able to find a special pup to arrive for Christmas.
Since finding a Christmas pup may be a long shot, I think the idea of giving a symbol of your plan to get a pup, then engaging the family in the search might be a great alternative. It seems that part of the excitement of the puppy search is in that ongoing communication with the breeder where pictures and stories are shared about the puppies as they grow and develop. On this forum you read all the time about what the pup with the red ribbon is doing as compared with the pink one. It seems like that is a big part of the excitement and anticipation of the puppy's arrival. I even knew a breeder that had a 24 hour video set up so families could watch the litter's adventures. This would all be great fun to share with your children. Oh those silly puppy days....

I hope you and your family have special moments to share during this holiday season...Good Luck in your search!


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Gwen said:


> My Thai, who is 13 months old, growls as his way of talking. I've had friends say that Thai is growling at them but when I look further, his tail is going full force, his body is a wigglin', and he's "talking" (but it sounds like a growl). Not much I can do about this other than explain that Thai just talks in a different language.


Yup. Some Goldens are just more vocal than others. Mine loves to speak and growl and purr and make all sorts of other noises at me. Just look for body language, a dog growling and wagging it's tail is not one that I would be concerned with..

For example


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

BayBeams said:


> I LOVE the video of Peyton! So full of life! I lost my wonderful Beau to osteo this year and cherish each moment that we shared together. The memories are so bittersweet.
> I wish you luck in your quest and hope that you have a precious holiday regardless of whether you are able to find a special pup to arrive for Christmas.
> Since finding a Christmas pup may be a long shot, I think the idea of giving a symbol of your plan to get a pup, then engaging the family in the search might be a great alternative. It seems that part of the excitement of the puppy search is in that ongoing communication with the breeder where pictures and stories are shared about the puppies as they grow and develop. On this forum you read all the time about what the pup with the red ribbon is doing as compared with the pink one. It seems like that is a big part of the excitement and anticipation of the puppy's arrival. I even knew a breeder that had a 24 hour video set up so families could watch the litter's adventures. This would all be great fun to share with your children. Oh those silly puppy days....
> 
> I hope you and your family have special moments to share during this holiday season...Good Luck in your search!


I think this is very nicely said and completely agree. :wave:


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Penny is very vocal...too bad last night I didn't understand "Um, excuse me but my water bowl is empty"...but anyway. Sometimes her approach to play is downright frightening and makes me spin around. But she's in a play bow and leaping and twirling and Sascha is not concerned so it's all good!



Gwen said:


> My Thai, who is 13 months old, growls as his way of talking. I've had friends say that Thai is growling at them but when I look further, his tail is going full force, his body is a wigglin', and he's "talking" (but it sounds like a growl). Not much I can do about this other than explain that Thai just talks in a different language.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Beautifully said. And I'm sure her daughter will love watching her puppy grow from birth with pictures to keep and share with her friends. That could make their search even more special.



BayBeams said:


> I LOVE the video of Peyton! So full of life! I lost my wonderful Beau to osteo this year and cherish each moment that we shared together. The memories are so bittersweet.
> I wish you luck in your quest and hope that you have a precious holiday regardless of whether you are able to find a special pup to arrive for Christmas.
> Since finding a Christmas pup may be a long shot, I think the idea of giving a symbol of your plan to get a pup, then engaging the family in the search might be a great alternative. It seems that part of the excitement of the puppy search is in that ongoing communication with the breeder where pictures and stories are shared about the puppies as they grow and develop. On this forum you read all the time about what the pup with the red ribbon is doing as compared with the pink one. It seems like that is a big part of the excitement and anticipation of the puppy's arrival. I even knew a breeder that had a 24 hour video set up so families could watch the litter's adventures. This would all be great fun to share with your children. Oh those silly puppy days....
> 
> I hope you and your family have special moments to share during this holiday season...Good Luck in your search!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Sometimes, as Hank pointed out, the buyers that are lined up drop out for one reason or another or things change and a puppy is suddenly available. If one such puppy was available for Christmas and that was the time that my family was ready for a new dog, I would totally think it was magical to have the pup appear for my kids on Christmas morning. They can learn about the responsible circumstances as they grow up; Christmas morning is time for a surprise miracle.

It almost goes without saying that I'd structure Christmas entirely around the puppy if that was the case. Two of the pro dog people in the family would take turns being on full puppy duty all day, and the pup would get mellow socialization, outdoor time, and crate time in proper shifts. If any compromises had to be made, they'd be made on the food, the presents, and the timing of family events, not the pup.

When Gus died, I decided to wait a year or two before getting another dog. About four months after he died, his breeder called and offered me a new pup since she had broken her arm and couldn't properly train the 16-week-old pups she had kept and wanted to place them. I went from no plans for a dog to having a young Jax in less than a week. My fiancé's mom did daycare for us when he and I had overlapping work times, and we shuffled everything else around in order to do a good job with him. These things do happen, and what matters is that the buyer can give the time and the priority to the puppy.

If I were a breeder, I'd generally try not to have a litter ready to go exactly around Christmas, because for most people, it's not a perfect time to start with a pup. On the other hand, if I did have a puppy ready to go then (because you obviously can't time a litter with perfect accuracy), I would check carefully with the buyer that the pup would get proper priority, just like I'd check every other aspect of the pup's potential future with that family.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

and this is why I hardly post here anymore.... geez give it up on your judgement and let people make their OWN CHOICES!!!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I hope they get their puppy.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Deb_Bayne said:


> and this is why I hardly post here anymore.... geez give it up on your judgement and let people make their OWN CHOICES!!!


I am in total agreement with you on your comment. I hardly go on this forum anymore because things just seem to get way too heated. 

The OP was only asking for assistance and what she got was banter. She "seems" to be a very responsible Golden owner with children and Golden experience. Why not give her a break.

To the OP....I hope you get your Christmas pup. There are breeders in the NH area but I have no idea if they have any Christmas litters. You could try Sunkissed Goldens in NH.

Good Luck! I am also in the South Shore of Massachusetts.


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

jweisman54 said:


> I am in total agreement with you on your comment. I hardly go on this forum anymore because things just seem to get way too heated.
> 
> The OP was only asking for assistance and what she got was banter. She "seems" to be a very responsible Golden owner with children and Golden experience. Why not give her a break.
> 
> ...


I am going to be that other guy LOL

Yes I know I am still new to the forum but I have enjoyed my stay here mounds over my stay on the Labrador Retriever Board. Yes I can be a little blunt or like to poke fun in some of my posts (which apparently did not go over well over there) but everyone here has been very friendly and helpful.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

It's kinda weird that this thread was positive and nice and people felt they had to jump in and start steering it the other direction again and go stirring things up.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Megora said:


> It's kinda weird that this thread was positive and nice and people felt they had to jump in and start steering it the other direction again and go stirring things up.


It's definitely weird, because my post was totally positive and not judgmental toward either side of this disagreement. I'm not sure why it led to a couple of posts about how judgmental people are. Were those somehow in response to me, I wonder? Or did I just bump the thread and the people were responding to other posts?


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing.????? I thought it was a great post Brian !


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Looks like they didn't read through entire thread and posted after what they did read.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Tippy I think your post was fine I think those other posts were about the other 6 pages. To those that think this place gets heated you should try a American Pit Bull Terrier forum.....that gets heats and down right nasty at times. This place is great and very helpful yes I think some on here were not super nice boardering on rude but each is entitled to their opinions and because each person is different you should be on a forum if you can not take judgement on what you post.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I followed this thread and never thought anyone or any post was out of line or judgmental, and tippy's last post was no exception. I think people need to realize that just because someone doesn't agree with you or is stating a contrary opinion doesn't mean they're being judgmental. A forum where everyone just agrees with everyone and every post would get a little boring and have very little educational value, IMO.


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

In the past, I have found it very interesting to read on the forum here and there where different members live, their ages, what they do for a living, if they have children or not - we tend to forget that. We all have different frames of reference based on our own life experiences. We are a diverse group of people. I myself feel a generational conflict here and out in the real world. I think that is what we are seeing in some of the posts - its not a big deal - it makes it interesting.

So this is what this 50 year old, homebody, mom of two college students has to offer. We have three Golden Retrievers - two of them were winter pups. One of them we brought home in early December a few years ago. We didn't plan it that way but when we brought her home, everything was about her health and welfare. Nothing else mattered - that is just how we are - and we enjoyed every moment of that holiday season. 

First things first - I would do whatever I could to find the best breeders out there. Do your homework, talk to people and go visit the breeders. That will be a lot of fun - for sure. You really want a pup that is healthy and has a good temperment. Take your time for this - I cannot stress this enough. All Goldens are sweethearts but the energy? Holy Cow - take your time to find the right energy for your family. I am sure your Christmas will be magical. Maybe you'll find just the right breeder and pup - or maybe you'll be taking a road trip during Christmas break to visit your breeder's pups. One thing is certain - you've got a lot of researching to do : ) I wish you and your family well. Have a very Merry Christmas (and a Happy New Year, too : )

P.S. For a magical day, spend some time with Dichi Goldens. You won't want to leave and they are sooooo worth the road trip and you will learn so much. Their website is www.dichigoldens.com


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> In the past, I have found it very interesting to read on the forum here and there where different members live, their ages, what they do for a living, if they have children or not - we tend to forget that. We all have different frames of reference based on our own life experiences. We are a diverse group of people. I myself feel a generational conflict here and out in the real world. I think that is what we are seeing in some of the posts - its not a big deal - it makes it interesting.


Wait... are you profiling us?  

There are a lot of people in my direct family, who are deeply involved with my life, who help me with my dog... whose ages range from 10 to 73. Our first goldens were raised with younger kids, but at the time there were 4 older kids (3 teens) doing all of the work and training with the dogs. We are a close family and don't live in our own special little age orbits. :0)


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Now be respectful . . . 

What I am saying is, we're all different - remember that. When I disagree with someone, I try very hard to see their point of view and I am very self aware - I know what the triggers are for me. I'm big on respect for sure : )


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Marty's Mom said:


> Now be respectful . . .
> 
> What I am saying is, we're all different - remember that. When I disagree with someone, I try very hard to see their point of view and I am very self aware - I know what the triggers are for me. I'm big on respect for sure : )


I do think that on this thread and others, people assume that others who are not overtly agreeing with them or whoeheartedly supporting their opinions must mean disrespect and insult and injury... 

Despite your immediate misperception of my comment, I meant no disrespect to you. I was simply saying that people do not have limited life experience if they are of a certain age group or demography.


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Megora said:


> I do think that on this thread and others, people assume that others who are not overtly agreeing with them must mean disrespect and insult and injury...
> 
> Despite your immediate misperception of my comment, I meant no disrespect to you. I was simply saying that people do not have limited life experience if they are of a certain age group or demography.


Where did I say that people have limited life experience if they are of a certain age group or demography? What I said was we must remember that we all have different frames of reference (and that could explain why people respond or react to certain posts the way they do.)

"Profiling" is such a bad word - really bad - its like some people can easily use profane language and I myself am really offended by it. I may be over-sensitive - but I am not a racist and I don't have an ageist attitude. So yeah, I cringed seeing that statement - but I don't think you meant any harm - its just a word that is easier used in your world. I'm pretty sensitve to it. 

Sorry if we got off track here but I felt the need to explain my feelings on this.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Off topic, but watch Criminal Minds. Those are profilers.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Megora said:


> Off topic, but watch Criminal Minds. Those are profilers.


3rd best show ever (following Law & Order: SVU and Blue Bloods).


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Enzos_Mom said:


> 3rd best show ever (following Law & Order: SVU and Blue Bloods).


I chuckle over their brainstorm sessions, Reid's emotional breakdowns, and some other random things.... but I am addicted.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Megora said:


> I chuckle over their brainstorm sessions, Reid's emotional breakdowns, and some other random things.... but I am addicted.


Reid is the sexiest nerd ever. lol I'm in love with him, pretty much. But, shh...don't tell my husband! haha


----------



## maple1144 (Oct 18, 2009)

wow just found this thread, where did the person who started it go? did you guys scare her off? 

If you are still reading I hope you find a way to make your families christmas magical even if the timing isnt spot on, anticipation is so much fun, although it cost me a fortune, I couldnt stop buying every cute puppy thing I saw! 
I am thinking it must have been painful for you to make the decision that you were ready for your next best friend and once you make the choice you are ready, I hope it doesnt take to long to add to your family!
As for the christmas thing please tell me how you have time left over, last year we wrapped and set up till 5 am, they got up at six, Im not sure what happened that day, It was a blur! lol 
We recently went to meet the breeder we hope to get our next dog from and I was as interested as they were to see how my kids would do with a puppy, Maple was one and a half when they came home so I was happy to see them do so well and be so respectful! Best of Luck.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Meg, I thought you were teasing with your 'profiling' post. :doh:

I know you were teasing!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Penny's Mom said:


> Meg, I thought you were teasing with your 'profiling' post. :doh:
> 
> I know you were teasing!


I was. Or at the least I meant it very lightly. :wave:


----------



## blink (Aug 19, 2011)

I too lost my golden of 13 + years this past July. He is waiting for us at the bridge and we are comforted with all of the love he was able to give us while he owned us. I agree with Shalva that a reputable breeder wants to meet the entire family, and this a good policy. I know of someone who was forced to back out of their pup since she lost her job and when she found a new one, it required her to travel and be away from home for long periods of time (thus as a responsible owner, she felt backing out would be the only responsible decision). The breeder is a 'breeder of merit' with the AKC and has a litter of gorgeous pups with clearances and champion bloodlines. That being said, I suggest you peruse the website of Stonecroft Goldens and contact Cheryl Minnier (tel no on her website) to see if a pup might still be available. She even has them up on a webcam so you can see them live: Golden babies Keebler x Gwen on USTREAM: Keebler and Gwen are the proud parents of 12 babies born 10/18/11.. (when on the air). Their DOB was 10/18/11. I know this because I am bringing my new family member home in approximately 2 weeks (his 8 week birth date)  and I am so very happy. I hope this helps, and Happy Holidays to you and your family


----------



## blink (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh, an addendum to my post is that Stonecroft is in Rome Pennsylvania (across the River from Binghamton NY) Hope this isn't too far. Trust the universe, things will work out and again, Happy Holidays


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

Retract my last post, as I just checked more thoroughly, and don't feel comfortable recommending that litter.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Make sure, regardless of the breeder that you see clearances.....


----------



## bonacker (Jun 30, 2009)

Good luck with your search. Any golden pup will be lucky to find a home with you and your family.


----------



## goldprof (Oct 12, 2011)

FYI: If anyone is still looking to bring home a GR puppy this month, Sue at Delmarva posted information today about puppies that will be available December 10th (from a litter sired by her dog, Quiz). Details are available on her website.


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

Delmarva's listing is puppies born in December not ready to go home until Feb.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

MGMF said:


> Delmarva's listing is puppies born in December not ready to go home until Feb.


No, there is a litter sired by her stud dog that is ready to go home in December. It is on the front page of her website.


----------



## goldprof (Oct 12, 2011)

> No, there is a litter sired by her stud dog that is ready to go home in December. It is on the front page of her website.


Yep, that's what I was talking about.


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

hvgoldens4 said:


> No, there is a litter sired by her stud dog that is ready to go home in December. It is on the front page of her website.


I see sorry. Good new for those looking for pups before Christmas.


----------



## Skippy03 (Nov 8, 2011)

Mssjnnfer said:


> Good luck in your search for a puppy!! I'm sure Cooper will love having a new buddy, and your daughter will enjoy a new puppy too!
> 
> If you're unable to find one for Christmas, I like the idea of the gift card and then taking your daughter shopping for "new puppy" stuff.
> 
> ...


Ohmygod! You have the cutest sig pic I have ever seen LOL I LOVE it!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

The Lycinan site (lycinan.com) north of Baltimore has a splendid little boy who was born without much of a tail, but he's quite charming in the pix. That's all I know about him, but knowing Lycinan, I bet he's sweet, very intelligent, and very active. 

They also have a litter due in December.


----------

